# First Strip of Roadbed Down!



## Sideways (Jan 25, 2021)

Completed the benchwork a few days ago, painted the foam because that pink is ugly as sin, and drew up a track plan. Onto laying down roadbed☺








Used a bit too much glue haha


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Good start.


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

Before you get much further, you might consider painting things light brown instead of gray. That will serve you much better when you add landscaping.

Enjoy the adventure!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

It appears the bug has bit you, and there's no cure! You're off and running...I see track waiting to be laid. Keep us posted on your progress. 

I agree with 65steam, painting the foam an earthen or even a grassy tone (or combination of both) will make designing scenery much easier and will use less scenic material.


----------



## Sideways (Jan 25, 2021)

Thanks everyone! I'll be sure to paint the foam an earth tone, I painted it gray because I had some left over from painting the basement walls and was tired of the pink.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

No turning back now.....cheers


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi.
Cork looks good !..Just want to point out that if the track I'm seeing is Atlas code 100 with the black ties, the ties themselves are not to scale. They are wider and further apart than should be.
Atlas code 83 brown-tie flex is to scale..(if it's something that would concern you, before you lay track)..


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Sideways just from looking at your pic it looks like you're using a lot of glue.
Just a very thin coat of glue will hold the roadbed just fine, don't overdo it.
You may need to remove that roadbed for any number of reasons, so less is better.
A little dab here and there is all you need.

Magic


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Also, stagger the ends of each cork strip. Looks good.

Edit: I see you said foam, I was seeing two strips with the glue down the center.


----------

